# Jackpot Lady



## Noxx (Feb 2, 2010)

Messing around a bit with my new digital camera (Panasonic FZ35k) and some scrap gold.


----------



## EDI Refining (Feb 2, 2010)

lol 
thats pretty funny, I have to show Patrick


----------



## Noxx (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahaha, tell him I say hi


----------



## Noxx (Feb 2, 2010)

BTW, you'll get the lady, she's 18k :lol:


----------



## Irons (Feb 2, 2010)

P3M said:


> lol
> thats pretty funny, I have to show Patrick



So, you really are Sponge Bob, or Bob L'eponge, as they say in Canada.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 2, 2010)

Bob l'éponge is only in Qc.


----------

